# What's this falling from the sky??? My pup doesn't know what to think! HAHA



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

The drought in North Texas has come to an end this morning. My lil girl, Sweet Kandi, stepped outside and was shocked! 

The triple digit weather and no rain has been a killer. I am glad to see this wet stuff coming from the skyyy... 

After Kandi figured out somewhat of what it was, she seems to like it pretty well.

 

Just a random post... But this weather is too exciting right now!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to hear you guys finally are getting some rain!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

We definately needed it... We've had a lot of fires around here lately... Some really close to my house and on the next town over... It will be of great use and a big relief from this heat. I hope it stays like this all day


----------

